# A new (slightly used!) tug for the fleet!



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Just thought I'd make an announcement here. I have just purchased a slightly worse for wear 'Crosby' tug kit. It's a bit old but a sailer, and has some damage to the hull which doesn't look too bad and according to her current owner:

_The damage to the hull is not severe (it looks worse in the photo); the hull is made from wood and there is a small piece (about 1.5cm) of the surface that has cracked and come away slightly. I think this piece just needs cutting off carefully with a craft knife (it's Balsa wood) and then the area where this piece was needs some filler (plastic wood maybe); this needs sanding and painting, finishing off with a bit of varnish. This is just damage to the surface of the hull; the "hole" does not go through the hull_

Job lot with RC gear, all fittings (etc) was £95. Delivery end of month when he gets back from France. I think Meechingman has the same kit, although this one is the old PBM kit - hence wooden hull - at 24" LOA. Anyone with experience of this kit is welcome to add to the thread and let me know the benefit of their experience. I'd appreciate it.

Plans? Well, yes - I can't leave them alone! I would hope to do what Meeching did to his - his is called 'Tarring' I think - and rename this one 'Afon Cybi' in Holyhead Towing colours adding some updated equipment to her such as HIAB, take the current lifeboat away and refit a Gemini and maybe replace the tow hooks with a winch.......

....but we'll see! Looks like I now have two winter projects to keep me on the go!

Jonty


----------

